# cichlids eat greenbeans



## lab123 (Oct 29, 2011)

can yhey eat that or what less can they eat


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They'll eat most any vegetable that I've ever given them. They prefer most of them blanched, but will eat anything eventually. 
zucchini and spinach are good, I also give them nori (sushi wraps) once a week or so. The green beans probably should be blanched and cut into small pieces. They may not be too enthusiastic as first. 
Consensus is that there's no reason to give them anything but high quality prepared food, but I like to give them random people food just for fun.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

and not canned food.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I would never give them canned food, but why not?


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Canned food usually has salt added, and possibly preservatives.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Gotcha.


----------



## SethD (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine will take zuccini / cucumber / lettice, but they go crazy for peas. I break up a couple frozen peas, let themn defrost and drop them in and watch the frenzy feeding.


----------

